# [MYSQL] Datenbank mit Excel anzeigen/bearbeiten ohne ODBC



## RainerUnfug (8. August 2006)

Hallo!

Habe ein kleines Problem:

Ich möchte bzw muss einen Weg finden Datensätze aus einer MySQL-Datenbank mit Excel auszulesen und zu bearbeiten. Nach Möglichkeit live, also sobald sich was in Excel oder der Datenbank ändert, soll es möglichst schnell auch im anderen Programm geändert sein. Das große Problem bei dem Ganzen: es soll *ohne* ODBC laufen!

Zerbrech mir seit gestern den Kopf darüber, bin aber bis auf ein paar Ansätze noch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen. Vielleicht hat hier ja schonmal jemand was Ähnliches gemacht und kann mir n paar Denkanstöße geben ;-)
Wäre darüber ziemlich dankbar!


----------



## RainerUnfug (8. August 2006)

ach ja, PHP ist auch net erwünscht. Am besten VBA-Makros oder ähnliches, des sollt ich dann sogar einigermaßen verstehn, als Frischling. 
Ist des erste mal, dass ich was mit MySQL mach.


----------

